# OT: Toronto and Chicago trading today?



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

A rumor is flying on the

Chicago Forum 

that Chicago is sending Jalen Rose to Toronto for A Williams, J Williams and Mo Pete.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

way cool.... some action finally!

and what does that do for Crawford????

is he being saved for us?

or is Alvin on his way here in a three way?

just food for thought


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Excellent point TB. That would land Chicago with Crawford Heinrich and Williams, and a hole in the swing position unless you consider Peterson something more than I do.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Toronto makes out pretty well in this deal IMO. Mo Peterson is worthless and stuck behind Carter and Murray. JYD has been on the floor more than Toronto anticipated, but he's limited and Bosh is there to play the 4 spot. Alvin Williams is not right physically and O'Neal seems unwilling to let him play much.

Rose gives Toronto a lot more offense and he's the best player in the deal.

Of course, he makes a lot of money, too, but I still think Toronto comes out well ahead in the deal.

Chicago would have Alvin, Hinrich and Crawford at the 1. That means they'd want to make Jamal a 2 or they'd be stepping up their efforts to move him.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Since they then will have too many players and lots of PG's

so do they then make a deal with Portland

Wells $6.9 mil to Chicago
Crawford $2.577 + Marshall $4.54 mil = $7.1 mil


So they could give up Crawford, Marshall & Rose
And get A. Williams, Jerome Wililams, Mo Pete and Bonzi

not a bad day in Chicago?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

this might be a stepping stone to get Bonzi to Chicago. Pip really believed in him and always seemed to have a pretty good influence on him.....I wonder if Pip and Pax are looking our direction?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Personally, I've given up on trying to come up with trade scenarios for Portland to get Crawford.

Nash's statement of "He would not be welcome here" seemed pretty definitive.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I can understand that SCBF, but I think in the context of the conversation on CSMN, it was followed up by Snapper saying all teams have players which are unhappy with playing time. saying Crawfords unhappiness is not necessarily bad.

Since Bonzi has been acting up, he might change his mind.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Here is the latest:


> Hey guys -
> I just heard on ESPN radio that it will be Jalen Rose for Jerome Williams and Alvin Williams. That's it.


 from bulls board


But this doesn't work in trade checker etc.

Then this:



> Jalen Rose for
> Alvin Williams / Jerome Williams / MoPete


This works.
They say it is being reported on ESPN radio

Maybe this is it. Anything for PDX from Chicago now?


LOL-it's a circus...now it is:



> Rose/Marshall/eRob for
> MoPete/AWilliams/JWilliams/ADavis


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

HOLD EVERYTHING

Look at this from the Chicago board, they are now reporting



> Now they're saying *Rose, Marshall and E-Rob* for a bunch of Raptors. Williams, Williams, Davis and Peterson.
> 
> They said Marshall is invloved b/c he and Cartwright have been getting into it.


Hmmmmmm indeed!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

This seems to leave Toronto thin in the front line...

Do they still want Sheed and will pursue him?


I just get this feeling Bonzi may well get dealt if this Toronto-Chicago trade goes down... just a hunch!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> HOLD EVERYTHING
> 
> Look at this from the Chicago board, they are now reporting
> ...


Interesting 3 swing players for a PG a SG/SF and 2 PFs?

That would give CHicago

PG Crawford/Williams/Heinrich
SG Peterson
SF Pippen/Fizer
PF Chandler/Williams
C Curry/ Davis

I don't understand that deal n the least.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

hmmmm

from bulls board


> Originally posted by basghetti80!
> My only question here is if we are keeping JC as it appears we will be why the need for Alvin W?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Interesting 3 swing players for a PG a SG/SF and 2 PFs?
> 
> ...



:swammi: Tah dah :reporter:


PG Heinrich/Williams
SG *Wells*, Peterson
SF Pippen/Fizer
PF Chandler/Williams
C Curry/ Davis

would fit right in...

What does NY have to offer for Crawford?????


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Moving Crawford to the 2 is a very possible move for Chicago and potentially a good one. Crawford is a gunner and has a scorer's mentality. If Hinrich is their answer at point guard, Crawford could be his ideal backcourt compliment.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

apparently this is the done deal:



> WSCR: Rose, Robinson and Marshall for Williams, Williams, Peterson and Davis. The deal will be consumated after the Bulls/Laker game. They didn't say whether our guys would play tonight.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Moving Crawford to the 2 is a very possible move for Chicago and potentially a good one. Crawford is a gunner and has a scorer's mentality. If Hinrich is their answer at point guard, Crawford could be his ideal backcourt compliment.


Minstrel you are 100% correct, except for 1 thing. To my knowledge Jamall is intent on playing the point and whe asked to play the 2 before was not very receptive. I believe the issue came up last year when the Bulls brought Jay Williams in.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Curry/Davis
Chandler/Fizer
Pippen/Williams- can play the 3 better than Fizer
Gill/A.Williams
Hinrich/Crawford/Mason Jr

Jerome Williams will mean that Fizer will probably be gone next year as well.

But now we have plenty of PGs. A following trade has to be in the midst. Maybe we will acquire Wells.....but what matches up with Crawford?

Marshall's salary would have..........
I dont think Fizer and Crawford does...


This is interesting to say the least. What it does is address the lack of defense on our team.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Bonzi for Fizer and Crawford works on Real GM and also makes sense for Chicago.

Bringing in JYD and Davis will really push Fizer down the line.

Portland could include a 1st rnd pick to sweeten the deal.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Chicago-Toronto Trade*

Radio reports out of Chicago are saying that the Raptors and the Bulls have completed a 7 player trade:

Jalen Rose
Eddie Robinson
Donyell Marshall

to Toronto for...

Jerome Williams
Antonio Davis
Morris Peterson
Alvin Williams

Now, why exactly would Chicago add Alvin Williams (a PG) to their roster when they already have Jamal Crawford?

Hmmm...

PBF


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62719&forumid=14


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

I know that Rose has been traded to Toronto but didn't get any other detail....so this is probably the trade.

The Bulls will be moving Crawford or at least realize he will not resign with them after Cartwright's horrible mismanagement of the team, starting Hinrich over him.

Seems like a good trade for the Bulls.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

And Tracy Murray is reported to just got waived

possibly making room for a 1 for 2 trade


Hmmmmm


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Can we please move this into the other thread? so comments do nto get lost


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Can we please move this into the other thread? so comments do nto get lost


Yes. Please. I would have posted the info there if I had seen it. Sorry for not looking harder before posting.

PBF


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Maybe we will acquire Wells.....but what matches up with Crawford?
> 
> ...


Wells has a very reasonable contract, so he's easier to match up with then one might think.

I think there's a variety of ways a salary match can be had, Crawford + Fizer being one of them.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

If we are getting crawford.. I would expect him to be getting a lot of minutes tonight against the lakers... to show that his neck sprain wasn't too serious..


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Merged


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Merged


Thanks, Schilly!

:greatjob: 

PBF


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> Wells has a very reasonable contract, so he's easier to match up with then one might think.
> 
> I think there's a variety of ways a salary match can be had, Crawford + Fizer being one of them.


[begin wild rumor]
People, people, people....you are forgetting the magic words that were reported earlier in the month, "A Bulls player who wants to play for the Blazers."

Put that together with this report from a couple of years ago:

*Favorite NBA Player -* Rasheed Wallace

The conclusion could not be any clearer. Do I have to spell it out for you?
[/begin wild rumor]

 :laugh:


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't leave us hanging SCBF!! WHO!!!!!!!!!??????!!!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> If we are getting crawford.. I would expect him to be getting a lot of minutes tonight against the lakers... to show that his neck sprain wasn't too serious..


You might be right, but NBA teams have players perform physicals for that... if there's a trade or trades going down (involving Chicago and Toronto and maybe even Portland), the teams would be crazy to risk it by having their players play.

We'll see when the games start on the west coast tonight who's in the lineups and who's not...

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Can a suspended player be traded? 

If not then isn't safe to say that once the game tonight is over then Bonzi is clear to be traded?

Could it be we are hearing deal #2 which is holding for deal #1?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Don't leave us hanging SCBF!! WHO!!!!!!!!!??????!!!!!


:laugh: Well, the rumor about the player who 'wanted to play with the Blazers' could be multiple players.

But the Bull's player who 2 years ago named Rasheed Wallace as his favorite player is - Eddy Curry.

It was in USA Today 2 years ago


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Curry and Crawford for Wells???? We wish



I am beginning to think Bonzi has played his last game as a Blazer though


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmmm....Curry huh?

I'd think it'd take alot more than Bonzi to get Curry but I could be wrong.

So if ours is deal #1 does that mean we're working something with Toronto??


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Isn't Crawford from Washington?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Let me answer myself yes he is, he is from the Seattle area.

And shares the agent who Nash was speaking with last week.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> [begin wild rumor]
> ...


Crawford and Curry would be a fine return on Wells, SCBF! You've talked me into it, you silver-tongued rogue.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Bonzi would be closer to his kids...


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Schilly check your PM's.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Hmmm....Curry huh?
> 
> I'd think it'd take alot more than Bonzi to get Curry but I could be wrong.


The Curry rumours, a couple weeks ago, while totally unsubstantiated, were about Wallace...not Wells.

I'd do Wallace for Curry and Crawford, also, though.  Plus lots of throw-in from Chicago to even salaries.

Somehow, I think Chicago wouldn't deal Curry.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> The Curry rumours, a couple weeks ago, while totally unsubstantiated, were about Wallace...not Wells.
> 
> ...


I think you're right, and it seems that most of the best filler for Walllace (Rose, ERob) would be going to Toronto in the rumored deal... of course, maybe Antonio Davis could come back to Portland, since he's some nasty filler and that would seem to make sense from Chicago's perspective.

But of course this is a house of cards. It'll be interesting to see if ANYTHING happens this weekend with Chicago, let alone with Portland.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Wells for Crawford and Curry? :woot:

Does Nash have any incriminating photos of Paxson? :rofl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

By the way.... Fizer was activated, and moved off the injured list this week, making him eligible to be traded

Do we need another PF in Fizer?

Murray and Wells are both SG/SF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> By the way.... Fizer was activated, and moved off the injured list this week, making him eligible to be traded
> 
> Do we need another PF in Fizer?
> ...


I wouldn't hurt to have Fizer to back up Zach and allow Wallace and Zach to be on the floor together more.

Or it also could help to make moving Sheed outa alittle easier as right now I would be concerned about who gets backup minutes at the 4.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Hmmm....Curry huh?
> 
> I'd think it'd take alot more than Bonzi to get Curry but I could be wrong.
> So if ours is deal #1 does that mean we're working something with Toronto??


I'm shocked - shocked - that any of you would doubt this wild, unrealistic and totally unsubstantiated rumor.....


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

How does a Crawford-Fizer/Wells trade look capwise? Does it handicap us for a few more years? Just curious.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> How does a Crawford-Fizer/Wells trade look capwise? Does it handicap us for a few more years? Just curious.


Both Fizer and Crawford are playing the last year of their rookie-scale contract. As such, they will be RFA's next summer (assuming that they are each given a qualifying offer) and could each command a pay raise. It's more likely that Crawford would get a bigger deal of the two, but it's open market with the team holding their rights having the ability to match offers from other teams if they want to.

I think it's safe to say that the two (combined) could very easily make more than the $7.5 million that Bonzi is set to make. And that their deals could very easily last longer than the 2 years (after this one) that Bonzi has left on his contract. Plus, Hoopsworld has reported that there is a team option on Bonzi's deal next season - meaning that he could actually be an expiring contract.

So, yes, from a pure cap perspective, the two are probably not as appealing as hanging onto Bonzi.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> How does a Crawford-Fizer/Wells trade look capwise? Does it handicap us for a few more years? Just curious.


Both Players are 4th year players who will be subject to qualifying offers this summer. Portland could theoretically let them walk, like the Clippers did with Odom and Miller this past summer.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Schilly... you are adding to the Chicago's forum post count :nonono:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

But So Cal Portland wouldn't necessarily have to match on both players. They could either option out of Bonzi or they could do this deal and retain Crawford while letting Fizer walk next summer.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Schilly... you are adding to the Chicago's forum post count :nonono:


I asked them to move the thread here.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Shy check your PM.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Beez</b>!
> I just got a phone call telling me this deal right now is 88% and it hinges on Chicago sending a player to Dallas. I will let you guys know on the player as soon as I land



AD for Jamison and Delk.

hey beez, i just read this on SOHH.com, any news yet?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

AD for Jamison/Delk?

.......Wouldn't Toronto rather have that deal, than Rose? I sure think so.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:reporter: This just in...



> Rose, however, said he had been assured by Bulls vice president John Paxson that he would not be dealt to Toronto.


CBS Sportsline 


Hmmm then who will get Jalen Rose then?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> :reporter: This just in...
> 
> 
> ...












What?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Dude. That is one big icon.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:reporter:

I just read a rumor saying Toronto is trading AD to Dallas for Antawn Jamison and Tony Delk

so in addition to the other trade of Jalen for A Williams, Mo Pete and Jerome Williams

so they are going to trade AD, Jerome Williams, Alvin Williams, and Mo Pete

for Jalen, Antawn and Tony Delk


What a day it will be for Toronto... big remodel!


Note: Chicago will have 3x Williams

Jay Williams, Alvin Williams, and Jerome Williams


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:reporter:

From the Toronto forum


> they said the trades won't happen until tommorow after 1 pm if at all



Maybe nothing at all! Like the NJ/PDX rumor a few weeks ago :whoknows:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> :reporter:
> 
> From the Toronto forum
> ...


What was the NJ-PHO rumour?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Not PHO like in Phoenix... PDX like in Portland
The rumored NJ and Portland trade a few weeks ago... Wallace and Wells for Martin, Kittles and filler...

and the PDX/Dallas rumor
Wallace/Wells for Jamison/Finley

they seemed to garner a lot of media attention, but in the end, there was very little substance to it after all.



:reporter: according to SuperDave in the Chicago forum... 

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...-home-headlines
_
According to the Chicagosports article above (updated at 9:59pm tonight) Baxter and Bradley may be included. So maybe this one clinches it:

Chicago trades Rose/Marshall/Baxter for
Toronto trades ADavis/MoPete/Curry/Bradley_




AND another poster DABullz thinks its..._
The deal appears to be:

Chicago trades: PF Lonny Baxter (2.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 10.3 minutes) 
SF Jalen Rose (14.5 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 3.9 apg in 34.4 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Michael Bradley (14.5 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 3.9 apg in 34.4 minutes) 
SF Morris Peterson (6.5 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
PF Antonio Davis (7.7 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 34.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -2.9 ppg, +5.1 rpg, and -2.0 apg. 

Toronto trades: SF Michael Bradley (14.5 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 3.9 apg in 34.4 minutes) 
SF Morris Peterson (6.5 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
PF Antonio Davis (7.7 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 34.9 minutes) 
Toronto receives: PF Lonny Baxter (2.6 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 12 games) 
SF Jalen Rose (14.5 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 3.9 apg in 13 games) 
Change in team outlook: +2.9 ppg, -5.1 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

(So we *"Chicago"* keep Marshall)_




just a FYI...


----------

